# Cabin air filter



## SALADAM (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi just a quick question. Got a check engine light come on and when i check with the check button on the turn signal stalk everything is ok but when i check in the idrive it shows have microfilter replaced. What is that? Is it the cabin air filters?


----------

